# What did you do with your V today?



## Pecan_and_BB

I am always looking for new ideads and things to do with Pecan, so I thought I would start a new thread where we can all post what we did with our Vs. A quick blurb, storey, pics or vids; whatever you feel like sharing about your day with your Vs.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

An oddly warm December Sunday here in Ontario:

Pic1: Lots of trails and lots of Pheasant back in here.
Pic2: We are getting geared up to go tackle it.
Pic3: Back at home, warm dry and content that it was a good day. (dreaming of the birds we flushed)


----------



## einspänner

Great idea for a thread! It _is_ strangely warm for December, almost like being down south.

You might like reading through this one, too.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Sadie and Argo had friends over!

My daughter brought her weim & lab over for a play day on the farm. Lots of swimming, running fields & tennis ball chasing. 

Good times.


----------



## gingerling

Warm New England weather, looooong hike...you know how we V's just hate the woods....


----------



## tknafox2

Even though the temps are dropping at night to freezing... the days are warm and sunny... taking advantage of that, yesterday we went to the "Dog Zone" Beach in Long Beach CA and had a good run, swim, social outing. Today it was the usual run, play, with Max, Fergy's 2year old counter part. They tore up the park as usual, then home for a nap.
It is raining now, and should be for the next couple of days... this is tough... I have some indoor games we play, like hide the toy. This game takes just a little training. Choose a dog toy that dog likes, show dog the toy and have dog sit & stay in one room while you hide toy in a different room ( in plane sight at first) return to dog and give OK ( of release) have dog hunt for toy... after a game or two... a treat is a good way to end the game.
The other game which has been played since puppy hood is just tossing a toy down our long hall, fetch! this could go on for hours, but I keep it to short bursts so it keeps his interest peeked. That way it is played my way, and it is his reward.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Shortest day of the year, time to get the adrenaline pumping with a walk through the woods in the dark! I have modified a head light and have attached it to Pecan's collar so I can keep track of her and my wife and I both use the largest aluminum mag lights we have.

Nothing makes you walk nice and fast like a few coyote howls in the dark!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Took her out for some bird training and gun noise conditioning.

Pic1: I think the Ontario MNR is going a little too far these days with their sign deterrent techniques.....I swear it was like this when I got here. 
Pic 2: Thank goodness for hunter orange products this time of year!
Pic 3: On point from scent with her tail still going a mile a minute and doing her slow creep, time to put away the camera and get the starters pistol out.


----------



## MCD

Getting ready for Christmas and working. It has been very wet and windy here. Although it has been mild. Dharma has gone for walks to look at the Christmas lights at night and during the day she has been out tearing up the back yard, chasing cats and playing with her kick it chuck it ball. Very unusual for December.....


----------



## Canadian Expy

Aspen and I took a trip to the Beach to enjoy this very unusual weather in Southern Ontario - 13C!


----------



## texasred

Ran dogs for customers. I have to say they were very good shots. It was their first pheasant hunt, and I enjoyed their conversation.


----------



## Fcardoso

https://vimeo.com/149986574

Meet up with another V from Maine that we only met yesterday. First time I ever saw another V. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Now that the crazy holidays are over and work is settling back down, it's back to good ol' routine.

SW Ontario finally feels like winter. -10 Deg C here and Pecan couldn't care less. Took her for a hike in the woods off the back of my property and she got tracking some bunnies and deer.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

With our regular winter weather setting in, I decided to find a heated agility spot where Pecan can do some romping and have some fun. I found a local heated 80x200 barn that has been setup for dog agility and took her out last night for her first run at it.

I think all of the off leash hunt training where she's in brush jumping, crawling, etc... really helped her as the trainers were laughing that they didn't even have to introduce her to the tunnels, ramps or obstacles before she would just charge right into it.

I haven't seen the pup this tired in a while as the newness just did her in, new tasks to please us, new people, and more dog friends just completely did her in (this of course after her regular 1hr+ off leash hike). Very good to reinforce obedience training with some fun as well since there are so many distractions.

We didn't have time for pics as it was a fast and frenzied time, but we'll get some in the coming weeks.


----------



## emilycn

It's too cold outside to go for a hike or to the dog park for a long game of fetch. So, this is what we do.


----------



## gingerling

One man's floor is another's ceiling, they say...

Relatively mild, in the mid 20's, no wind, a bit of fresh powder for ambiance made for a lovely day long hike into the woods enjoying the solitude and majesty of nature, and most especially each other.

Now, curled up on the couch ready for a snack..aka some of dad's dinner...


----------



## tknafox2

OH Bad day for me!!
Hubby and I, Fergy, Pearl, and Max, went to the park for a wonderful tryst. Pearl ran off after Axle & Rose 2, 18mo. old, White Great Danes that she loves. As I chased her down the hill at full speed, my Phone bounced out of my pocket. Didn't realize it till after we returned home.
Fortunately... long story short, I went back, retraced my steps, and with the help of my hubby's phone repeatedly calling my number... I found it!
The Universe has smiled on me once again, and I am very Grateful.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Sister/Brother-In laws got a labradoodle puppy a Christmas. Now 3 months, they said they are having trouble socializing as the puppy can't find a suitable playmate that can match energy levels and so the dogs that she has played with end up fed up, show aggression, and their pup cowers and yelps with fear.

They asked us to bring Pecan over to see if she can "keep up" with their puppy. My wife and I laughed at that for a while, and then once our laughter stopped, I voiced my concern that Pecan hasn't yet played with puppies younger or smaller than her. I have socialized her with bigger, older dogs to date. So, the only play style I've witnessed with her is one where she bounces around a much larger dog, torments them with her speed darting in and out attacking the larger dog's legs, wears them down, and then continuously jumps on top of them when they are worn out and submit on the ground, so I wasn't sure what to expect when it came to a small puppy.

Well, needless to say, she played a little too rough right off the bat and the labradoodle did it's cower and cry to which Pecan stopped dead in her tracks and changed her play style completely. She put her head on the ground with her back end in the air and allowed the puppy to jump on her face repeatedly. Then once the puppy had tired, she would just paw at her to attempt to get the labradoodle to re-engage.

Within an hour, the puppy was spent and Pecan was once again left to find a playmate.


----------



## Abahn

Haha.... Cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2

This is Fergy & Max in their normal greeting at the park today... They got Pearl involved today 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EDodqtA5VA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tknafox2

After these two finished with their nutball play time, they met up with a bunch of other dogs on the grass, and played chase the stick until they
were all tired out, except Max... who was the king of the stick!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV8CZlu2ndE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

tknafox2 said:


> This is Fergy & Max in their normal greeting at the park today...


That's funny - they're a couple of fakers playing head games with each other.


----------



## mswhipple

tknafox2, in the "normal greeting at the park", I have to tell you..... I think your Pearl has such a beautiful voice!! A delight to hear!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

With the colder weather in full effect here in Ontario, the hikes are a little shorter and so these past few days we have been doing more inside activities. We are getting in some around the house training that I have been putting off since it has been so nice out and we've focused on the outdoor stuff up until now.

So, we've been playing some scenting games to keep her busy (hiding treats around the house and then asking her to "search treat", and then putting a little bird scent on her favorite toy, hiding it, and asking her to "search bird"). I would like to get her to the point where I can put out both and have her understand which one I would like her to find. This one really seems to keep her interest and gets the most energy out of her after 20 min or so of playing, and for her it is the most "game like" that she enjoys.

I started working on a "clean up" command as well where she will pick up all of her toys and put them in her toy basket. This one is still very much a work in progress as she would rather me chase her once the toy is in her mouth than to put it away.

And last one but the most important one to both my wife and I is her "leave it" command with us leaving the room, specifically the cat food and litter box. She is a smart cookie and totally understands that these are off limits to her when we are in the room without any command from us, but she knows what we do not witness we do not correct, so if we are not in the room and she is quiet enough that we do not hear her, she can get away with it. So I started some "leave it" training with us leaving the room.

Pic 1: Issued the leave it command and you can see she is struggling to stay put with that look on here face and her hind legs still under her ready for that opportunity.
Pic 2: I left the room, came back at the 5 minute mark to find her asleep in front of the bowls even though she didn't fully relax where her hind legs shift and she fully lays down on her hip.


----------



## texasred

We are coming to the end of most of our hunting (duck and dove) season. At least one day out of the weekend is spent in the field.


----------



## emilycn

I'm working at home today and of course Lua is taking advantage of it 

She's gotten so good with "find it" that I had to up the hiding place ante this morning... it didn't even take her much longer to locate it


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

There's a small marsh area behind my property that has been too wet to explore, however this cold run has hardened it up enough to get out there. -9 Deg C and with her coat she's as happy as can be.

Pic1: She's gotten too fast to take action shots with the standard shutter speed on a camera phone. Time to start taking something a little better out in the field for these ones.

Pic2: I got lucky with this one. She was full throttle, dove into the tall bullrush, stopped dead and put her nose up into the air as she caught a scent. She stood there sniffing the air for about 15 seconds and I was able to snap it before she took off to follow it up.


----------



## einspänner

Yesterday we tried out "sled joring." We took a horse and sled out to the hayfield down the road and took turns being pulled behind the horse. Scout came with of course and enjoyed running next to me on my turns and just running in general because she's crazy. First link is to a video of my ride. 

https://flic.kr/p/DWmEdD







Later I had to drop one of my work's buses off at the garage, so I brought her along and she got to go on her first bus ride. 

She did great with both. I'm definitely appreciating the maturity and responsiveness to commands I'm seeing now that she's approaching 3. During the sledding, she ran off barking at a man she saw walking on the road. I yelled leave it and here and, though she kept barking, she immediately turned and came back. Those of you with puppies--it gets better!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Our V's went swimming in the pond, chased geese out of it, chased ducks out of it, chased random buzzards all around the fields (we call it "bowling for buzzards" - Lion King reference!), they played with my daughters lab & weim and and last but not least, they chased tennis balls. 

They were absolutely pooped! 

And here's what's crazy, there is no residual left over pooped feeling, they are eager and ready to romp again this afternoon!


----------



## CrazyCash

My aunt recently bought a house on 5 acres and today we visited for the first time. They had a blast - running around chasing birds and lizards, smelling everything and playing with my aunt's dog. Penny took a little swim in the koi pond and the swimming pool - the weather here is actually pretty warm (in the 70s) but the pool was freezing. Didn't stop her, she went in there at least 4 different times. We are home now and they are both crashed out!! I'd say that was a successful day!


----------



## texasred

Met new people.
I'm always drawn to the kids, and people with stories of yesteryear's. The older gentlemen was a sports writer in his heydays.


----------



## redbirddog

Finished a goal with the dogs. 30 hikes in 30 days of 5 or more miles. 
Chloe and Bailey are tired. So am I. Bailey and I are heading out at 6am tomorrow for a pheasant hunt. I'm liking retirement so far.
Two new decals on the Jeep.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## tknafox2

The meeting point... Fergy and Max at the park today, this always happens if one arrives before the other... the anticipation is just unbearable !!
Then these two brats ran off into the bushes and found something Horrible, dead, and stinky to roll in UGH!!!
The worst part of it was we had to put them in the car... UGH!!!

https://youtu.be/LhwoyEi7L2M


----------



## texasred

You can even hear Pearl talking


----------



## tknafox2

I don't know which is becoming more like the other... Fergy was definitely mentored by a bloodhound... he howls, is laid back, and his nose is very fine tuned... but on the other hand... Pearl runs like a pup ( at age 10) she has learned to drink from the fountain (like the boys) she is a stubborn socialist, Fergy does all the work, but she is first in line for the treats!! What a pair, or should I say trio if I include Max... It is a testimonial to what dogs 
learn from, and pass on to each other!!!


----------



## texasred

Cash's favorite (even if not wild) birds


----------



## tknafox2

What a Great Fun Week End we had... Yesterday April 2 many a "Rocky Mountain Vizsla" owner met Marilyn and her on Ben at Fiesta Island dog park, Mission Bay San Diego, for a delightful Vizsla family reunion. Fergy actually met two of his real brothers!! Even though he had no litter mates, these two boys were from the same mom & Dad... I tried very hard to get a photo of the 3 of them together, but they just would not be still and cooperate.
There were a couple of 6mo. old pups, and even one 13 weeks... All the dogs ran and played, swam and just had a wonderful time. 
Here is a photo of some that came, the little pups had left by the time we organized a photo op.
The third photo is the only Breeding pair (Jazz & Zion) Marilyn brought with her, as Gracie is 5 weeks pregnant. I would have loved to have seen Judah (Fergy's dad) but he is probably not to excited about all puppy stuff any more. Zion with his back to camera in the red collar, and Jazz to his left with the tan collar. The dog in front of them is not a Vizsla, it is a ridgeless Rhodesian ridge back ( I thought it was a V mix, because it has wings).

The last photo is my two very tired pups, on the ride home. We stayed 3 nights in Chula Vista RV... Very fun beach with lots of birds and ducks!!


----------



## nymeria

We were at the reunion and it was a blast. Very cool of Marilyn to set up. Mia had a lot of fun romping around. She took a special liking to the little 13 week old puppy - she's 6 months. The park was really nice and next time I hope to get her swimming. She was one tired puppy.


----------



## tknafox2

Is Mia related to Micky & Charlie the other two 6mo. pups that were there. So Adorable!!


----------



## nymeria

Mia was from Jazz and Zion's litter last fall. I think one of the other 6 month old pups was also from Jazz's litter, and the other from Gracie's, but I can't remember which is which. 

A few weeks after we brought her home, we puppy-sat for one of her brothers and they had a blast. This is them sleeping together after playing, and them playing tug of war with the leash that got away from me in the backyard.


----------

